

Hackers Bar: Drinking a Blue Screen of Death in the back streets of Tokyo - w1ntermute
http://mobile.theverge.com/2014/7/19/5911437/drinking-a-blue-screen-of-death-in-the-back-streets-of-tokyo

======
josh-wrale
They need a drink called "Guru Meditation"

